# Venice Wed?



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

I am trying to fish Venice on Wednesday while i am in LA for business. If anyone if Leaving Venice Marina Wed. am and would like an extra angler to throw in on fuel, please call me at 251-979-9992.

Alternatively, if there are 2 or 3 folks out there who would like to join me we could book william wall for wednesday as he is currently available.

Thanks,

Andy Yarborough


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

yay go will!


----------

